# CCD Is it back? Bloomberg.com



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Just read this article and wasn't sure if anyone else has seen it. Don't know how to set it up but it was on the Bloomberg.com website dated Feb. 7 If anyone else can find it and post it for people to read it would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=a9e00vdr80Y4


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Mike


----------

